# Improvement



## Hassan Ghaffar (Nov 18, 2013)

hey there fellwas howz ya??? 
i need some help seriously !!! :/ i got 916 marks in fsc and 997 marks in matric n appeared for mcat where i scored 907 marks... but due to very high merit this i year.. i couldn't make it to govt medical college ...:/ plz help me wot should i do ?? repeat fsc or entry test only ??


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to Med Studentz, Hassan Ghaffar! :thumbsup:

Thanks for introducing yourself!  I really hope you get lots of information from this site and also make a few new friends!


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

entry test is risky !! You should improve fsc if you can ..


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Hassan Ghaffar, I'm glad you joined! 

Hope you really like our community and are able to learn a lot and help others also!


----------



## Hassan Ghaffar (Nov 18, 2013)

i got 180/200 in biology... should i improve it also ??


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

I think you should only repeat mcat because I can see your matric and fsc score is quite good. You have to improve your agg from 83 to 87 for govt.. But again, depends on you.

- - - Updated - - -

plus you've got enough time on your hand till mcat.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

180 is enough but I think u should improve ur fsc.
And also mcat syllabus is not confirmed and if it will be same then u will have 3 4 months to revise it


----------



## Hassan Ghaffar (Nov 18, 2013)

thank u annie n fzzr.... 

can u ppl guide me if i improve fsc then which subjects should i choose ??? m a lil bit confused
english 200 82 90
biology 200 76 74 30
physics 200 75 69 30
chemistry 200 64 69 29
urdu 200 75 65
pst 50 42
ist 50 47


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hassan, you will have to appear in BOTH. UHS accepts the entry test which is current for that year. It won't accept the results of the previous MCATs.


----------



## Hassan Ghaffar (Nov 18, 2013)

ok i will do... both improve my fsc ... hope i would make it to 980+ or something  but i do need a guide for choosing my subjects to improve


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Remember that improving one subject of part 2 you will have to improve that subject of part 1 and vice versa. for example improving chemistry of part 2 you will have to improve chemistry part 1 also with practical but improving the whole part I or part 2 will save you from that and you can improve either part 1 or part 2 but of-course with practicals but i will recommend whole part either 1 or 2. good luck


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hassan Ghaffar said:


> ok i will do... both improve my fsc ... hope i would make it to 980+ or something  but i do need a guide for choosing my subjects to improve


You should improve your Chemistry and Physics.


----------



## Hassan Ghaffar (Nov 18, 2013)

i will improve phy chem n urdu ... so i shuold have an 80+ marks margin...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hassan Ghaffar said:


> i will improve phy chem n urdu ... so i shuold have an 80+ marks margin...


Sure. :thumbsup: Best of luck!


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Really hate to see students like this getting left behind due to the sky high merit. It's pretty obvious that criteria needs to be changed.

On topic, I'd suggest you to improve your FSc marks. You'll have to reappear in the entry test again next year anyway but you'll have a better idea how to tackle the questions due to prior experience.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Can anyone guide me?
If someone wants to do fsc privately (without going to college) how can they do it? + what about practicals?
I have done A levels and now i want to do fsc
Guidance will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Dolly said:


> Can anyone guide me?
> If someone wants to do fsc privately (without going to college) how can they do it? + what about practicals?
> I have done A levels and now i want to do fsc
> Guidance will be greatly appreciated thanks


Why would you want to do Fsc after A Levels?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Why would you want to do Fsc after A Levels?


I feel like thats the best thing i can do in my gap year (if I dont get in this year,Insha'Allah I hope I do tho)
Even if I improve my C's,it won't make a marked difference in my equivalency.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Can anyone guide me?
> If someone wants to do fsc privately (without going to college) how can they do it? + what about practicals?
> I have done A levels and now i want to do fsc
> Guidance will be greatly appreciated thanks


FSc can't be done privately. You will have to get admitted. Although, if you're in Lahore, you can join KIPS, Unique or Star Academy. I heard, these academies can make you sit in the FSc exams, provided you do take their academy classes. Not sure though.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, it will take you two years to do FSc still.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Dolly said:


> I feel like thats the best thing i can do in my gap year (if I dont get in this year,Insha'Allah I hope I do tho)
> Even if I improve my C's,it won't make a marked difference in my equivalency.


Try to improve your MCAT.


----------



## Hassan Ghaffar (Nov 18, 2013)

I hate fsc :/


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Hassan Ghaffar said:


> I hate fsc :/


Lol yeah, only ratta, no concept.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

mcat is also 60% ratta..


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

no fsc is interesting but not mcat ...


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> mcat is also 60% ratta..


Mcat is 99.32% ratta.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Mcat is 99.32% ratta.


True that!


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Mcat is 99.32% ratta.


lolz and what is the remaining 0.68% ?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> lolz and what is the remaining 0.68% ?


Filling out your information correctly.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ever since I gave the MCAT, I've been hating the entire education system of Pakistan.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Dolly said:


> I feel like thats the best thing i can do in my gap year (if I dont get in this year,Insha'Allah I hope I do tho)
> Even if I improve my C's,it won't make a marked difference in my equivalency.


NO NO NO. You've got it wrong. I have friends who did their a levels, took the MCAT and are in K.E, SIMS, FJ! I honestly know these people. They have 4As and had like 960 something in MCAT. If you want to improve, take your A levels exams again. Fsc can be done in two years, and usually, its not a rule, but mostly o levels students dont do so well in Fsc anyway.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Mcat is 99.32% ratta.


Sometimes, you do talk out some sensible things too


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

masterh said:


> FSc can't be done privately. You will have to get admitted. Although, if you're in Lahore, you can join KIPS, Unique or Star Academy. I heard, these academies can make you sit in the FSc exams, provided you do take their academy classes. Not sure though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Btw, it will take you two years to do FSc still.


Oh.. :/

But why 2 years? Cant you give all the exams together?

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> NO NO NO. You've got it wrong. I have friends who did their a levels, took the MCAT and are in K.E, SIMS, FJ! I honestly know these people. They have 4As and had like 960 something in MCAT. If you want to improve, take your A levels exams again. Fsc can be done in two years, and usually, its not a rule, but mostly o levels students dont do so well in Fsc anyway.


I already repeated my A levels in A2, don't think I can manage an A now. :/

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Try to improve your MCAT.


how much of a difference will that make
Im just so confused.:?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Dolly said:


> Oh.. :/
> 
> But why 2 years? Cant you give all the exams together?
> 
> ...


With 50% weightage, MCAT is the main thing, improve it.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Try to improve your MCAT.


What if I give SAT II?
Would that be better :?

Btw- Did you get in anywhere this year?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Dolly said:


> What if I give SAT II?
> Would that be better :?
> 
> Btw- Did you get in anywhere this year?


I got into LMDC BDS, and SAT 2 is for foreign seats I guess, not sure though.


----------



## Naveed.ul.Hassan (Nov 29, 2013)

Is there anyone to help me ?i want to take information about the improvement in Fsc Part 1 &2 both.I secured 903 marks but couldn't get admission in medical college.But i have heard that now paper pattern have been changed (i.e,Now students will have to attempt practical portion along with theory paper) .and also the syllabus of biology is also changed.i want to know that If i improve then What sort of paper i will have to attempt,either new pattern or old.please reply must.i hv much tension


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Naveed.ul.Hassan said:


> Is there anyone to help me ?i want to take information about the improvement in Fsc Part 1 &2 both.I secured 903 marks but couldn't get admission in medical college.But i have heard that now paper pattern have been changed (i.e,Now students will have to attempt practical portion along with theory paper) .and also the syllabus of biology is also changed.i want to know that If i improve then What sort of paper i will have to attempt,either new pattern or old.please reply must.i hv much tension


For those opting to improve their FSc. score, the paper pattern and practical pattern will remain as it was for them the first time.


----------



## Naveed.ul.Hassan (Nov 29, 2013)

Are you confirmed about it?


----------

